# | Barreiras | O renascimento da capital do oeste baiano



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Rapaz, fico babando nessas fotos... como Barreiras está bem cuidada e ficando com um porte digno de sua importância, percebe-se que tem um bom gestor! . Com estes lançamentos prontos e muitos outros que certamente virão ela terá um skyline dos mais interessantes do interior do Nordeste. Eu fico aqui só imaginando a guinada ainda mais espetacular com as cargas do Oeste nos trilhos da FIOL.


----------



## Max Jalapão (May 11, 2010)

Vejo que a cidade é cortada por rodovias, seria bom se tivesse um anel viário, .....


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

O anel viário já foi concluído...


----------



## MonWorldwide (Feb 17, 2013)

Que cidade, Senhores e senhoras! Ê Bahia!


----------



## ferraz94 (Oct 5, 2018)

Põe renascimento nisso! Impressionado!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Ondas postou novos projetos preparados para a cidade no thread de obras, o caldo engrossou viu rsrs....


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

Tem outros prontos para sair além daqueles. Em Poucos anos Barreiras estará bonita na foto.


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

Mais fotos


----------



## Renanfk (Jun 23, 2010)

Show Ondas, tava merecendo mesmo um tópico só de Barreiras.


----------



## Renanfk (Jun 23, 2010)

Na verdade é só um contorno viário, teve um projeto antigo do contorno sul que fecharia o anel, mas por conta das serras nesse lado ficaria mais difícil, quem sabe um dia.



jguima said:


> O anel viário já foi concluído...
> 
> View attachment 211150


----------

